# Groundhog hunting



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

The property i hunt deer on has a groundhog problem and they've asked if i would help get rid of a few i said sure I'll give it a shot! Well we have a liberal season on hogs in Missouri and you can bag as many as you want...ive never hunted them but willing to try. Does anyone have any good tips on hunting theses critters? Thanks!


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

Lots of fun with the bow. Very challenging. You would have to spot & stalk. With a rifle, you obviously can pop them at longer distances if that is safe. I've shot them with my bow, a 6MM, & a .22 rifle. Good time to hunt them is after a good rain. They come out into the sun to dry out. Glass from a distance, sneak up on them & have a great time!


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*groundhogs*

Thanks for the input...late last archery deer season i wasn't having much luck in my stand so i did a little spot and stalk. I came across a hog foraging and tried to test my stalking skills against his wariness. I got within 12 D's. behind a big oak. I wasn't sure if the property owner wanted me to shoot them so it was just a game. Now i find out he wants them gone! I guess I'll be shooting some around May 15th...that's when the season starts in Missouri. My boys want to join in so it should be a good time.


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

Have a good time. Good luck & hunt safe.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*groundhogs*

shooting them with a bow or rifle is fun...if you miss first dont worry..they usually have an exit and entrance hole..throw a smoke bomb or fire cracker down one hole and cover it...watch the next hole and you got it!


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

if there is a large population of them, you can usually see where a lot of holes are in one fence row. Set up over them there and come later in the morning or in the evening and stay put. Use a rangefinder to range them and use them as a good target practice. They are fun to hunt, good luck. Usually there will be several hogs living in one den. If they do run in they somtimes will come right back out and peek there head out of the hole. Have fun.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

My tips, best shooting is normally morning and early evening. Particularly once it gets hot.

My two main ways are either setting up overlooking several fields with a heavy barrel rig, or sneaking to the edge of a field and glassing it, for that the heavy rig (at 14 pounds) just wouldn't fly, so I have a ruger 17 HMR varmint model that I'll use to pop those off. Works great.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Groundeessss*

Ive already located the entrance and exit holes to one of there dens i see them alot during deer season but don't shoot because of the obvious. I'd rather hunt deer at that time. I'm pumped about it....and so are my boys!


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have hunted groundhogs since I was big enough to shoot a 22 rifle. It is a lot of fun and farmers don't mind at all if you take as many as you can. Farmers will often show you where to go to get them. One trick that I was taught by my grandfather is to wait a few minutes after one escapes to his hole. Let him settle down and then whistle loudly. The groundhog is a curious animal and will stick his head out and look around giving you a good shot. This has worked many times for me. I know a few people who eat groundhog and I have given a few of my kills to these people.


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

The only thing that I would add is make sure you get the dead critter out of the field. Bones are hard on tractor tires.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Save a skin for me? I can pay you for it. I would like a skin for fly tying.


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

Believe it or not, the liberals here had them put on the endangered species list. We have some kind of subspecies here. I am pretty bummed. They are all over.


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

It's funny I saw this post, I was just watching a groundhog at back at work here, I though I arrowed them all, looks like I'll be bringing the bow tomorrow.:wink:


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*groundees*

You guys are pumping me up for this....it's going to be fun and a new challenge!


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyone skin them? Anyone? My lady is heading out west in August and I need to fill her fly boxes!


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Groundeesss*

If i peg some i"ll let you know. It says you don't except messages in your profile you may want to change that so you can receive messages.


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

You don't spot and stalk as said by some users in this thread. THe most effective way to hunt groundhogs is waiting outside the dens. Generally you will see them digging and out sunning and then you approach them and depeding on how rural your area is you may get a shot at them. Then they will go inside assuming you missed and you just wait out side and eventually he will poke his head out and if your set up properly he will be looking the wrong way. At this point you sent an arrow through his head to quickly dispatch him good luck even though this thread was started 7 years ago.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I use my .22, but this year I'm going to go out and try my 22-250 lol. Those darn things are really doing a number on the hay field. So hopefully I can take out a few. Good luck with your hunt. Post some pics when you get some. lol


----------

